# English vs. Western Video



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

****!!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Both riders on opposite horse crack me up! They look so uncomfortable, yet complete control of the horse! It was bizzarre watching them....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That was very cool. I really like the size difference in the horses. It made the western horse look so tiny.


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, that was brilliant, loved every minute of it!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

This is _awesome_. I love when the music changes and they square off, like in an old western!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

SO funny!  I loved it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was an excellent video. It was so funny to see even such a difference in the temper of both horses in that specific video. Loved it :lol:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

That was soo funny to watch! When they switched horses I was like oh god this is gonna be good!


----------



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

GREAT video! Thanks for sharing!! Loved it...sending it to all my friends.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha! When they switched horses, the riders did not look natural. The horses were so beautiful though.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Muteb (Sep 28, 2008)

It's really cool
I like it


----------

